# Hand plane Addicts Anonymous



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, my name is Red, and I am a hand plane addict. It's been 3 days since my last plane purchase/restore. This all started last year when I got decent at sharpening. My wife even caught me selling old junk on ebay to support my little habit. Please say I'm not the only one….LOL.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope, you're alone. The rest of us aren't addicted, we're just overly impulsive and can quit any time we want to.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I won't say I'm addicted. Nope, won't do it. I can stop any time I want… when the checkbook runs dry. Dang it!

At least you were selling old junk to support the habit… I've just been buying lol

I had a good stretch of 3 whole months with out buying a plane. Then I bought a shoulder plane last month, and have gotten 3 restore type planes (bought a group of "parts" that turned out to be a nearly complete #46, and a complete #45 shy of one part). Ooops lol


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, Dan.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

You're all weak, Pfft I've only bought 2 in a day so that doesn't qualify,


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am not addicted because the wife has the credit card.

I own 5 Real planes, (Sargent, Stanley, Record, OTC), and one of the first Ohio Tool wooden planes.

I also have to admit in the light of a higher truth that I have made 4 wooden planes and have designs on paper for about a dozen others.
Then there are all the pieces of planes I made that didn't work out and the designs that weren't viable.

nope, not addicted one little, *(ummmm, Mos, what part are you missing on the 45?)*, bit!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, Dan. Im Chris. Ive since moved my addiction from planes to chisels. Both haunt me in my sleep. Sometimes, when i cant get my fix on the street, i look stare at pictures and drool.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Actually, I'm trying to remember, and I think it might actually be complete (with both short and long rods too). The #46 is missing depth stop, slitter, slitter depth stop, and slitter nut. Also, it needs (or my other one needs, rather) one of the screws for the fence (it's an older type, where the fence attaches to the sliding body section). That's the whole reason I bought the set of parts, for one of those screws for my other #46 lol


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Check this out!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023

I can Quit any time I Want…...


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey….pssst. Dan…buddy. I've got a little somethin somethin for you.

A fresh-from-the-barn Stanley #4, type 11. It's got a beautiful patina and she's looking for someone just like you to take her home. Hey. What's one little ole Type 11 in the big scheme of things buddy?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Brad, I'm your Huckleberry. Dan doesn't work here anymore…he was….umm….fired..yeah he's on vacation…wait..no I mean fired..yeah.

What say you soldier, let's throw the old ************************* blanket down right here and make a trade.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had to go through a 12 step progam.. I went from 15 block placks, down to just three. I also keep them in different places, don't want any "baby Blaock planes" sliding around the shop.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You can get better Dan. I once went a whole week without buying one. ( but I didn't like it)


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Its not an addiction, its helping the economy. Sheesh, what's wrong with you guys? You should be ashamed that you're not out there buying more!! ) To be honest, I just sold a #4 and a #5 today and it was actually painful. I can't wait for this weekend to go out and get some more.

So Brad, old buddy old pal, what's up on that Type 11 #4?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

It's only an addiction if you can't stop. I can stop any time SWMBO says so!

I once went a whole week without buying one. Not sure I buy that.

( but I didn't like it) That part I buy.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Tough "Bandit" can't spell BLOCK and PLANES ), I'm in the same class as he.
Don't be afraid. The addiction will NEVER leave you.
Bandit and I will call you every 2 days to check on ya.
It is a sickness, not an aberrant behavior. Don't tell your family. They will forever look at you with a jaundiced eye.
You're sunk.
Bill


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Bandit*, Block Planes????? No one said nuffin' about including block planes in the count! that ain't fair! Their so small and cute and cuddly, they couldn't do no harm!

If I counted those I'd have another 15 or so to add and then it might look like I had a problem!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ya know what would make you really sick? Compiling around 150 pictures into a complete calendar, hanging it above your desk, and constantly staring at it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd have another 15 or so to add

are we just counting the ones you can see?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, 'Stef, and buying more than one, so you can have one at home, one at work, and one "to stay nice" ... lol


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*DonW*...... I take the fifth! or maybe it's a twelve pack!


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm no junky, I can quit anytime I want. I've already quit dozens of times?


> ? Or was that smoking


?? Darn, a mind is a terrible thing to lose.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Speaking of tool addiction(s) - anyone in the midwest attending the MWTCA tool meet in Medina, MN this weekend?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys. Now I don't feel so "alone". hehehe, your posts had me rolling.

By the way, you guys must be the ones sniping me on ebay, or raiding the flea markets before I get there.;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

By rolling you meant searching eBay right?


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Here are some of my 3's, 4's and 5's. The bigger bench planes are in another cabinet and the block planes are filling a few cartons.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I can quit any time I want …..... (I think I can).... but wasnt that me stamping my feet in a parking lot yesterday waiting for a CL seller to arrive with a cool stanley 140 skew block in his hand?


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

My mailman is my enabler, he brought me this yesterday.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

It's like a special "Hoarders" for hand planes….lol.

Chris, my addiction is also spilling over to chisels.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Somebody say block plane?










I'm sure I can stop anytime, too…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OH ********************! And I felt guilty for buying two Flea-bay planes today! Geez…!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

They even follow me home









I guess the #3s are trying to keep up with the #4s ( Four each, at the moment…....)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Clearly, you have a problem, HM. It's remorse…


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I had the bug for a while but I'm getting over it after 15 years. Bought a Veritas jointer plane a month ago. I used it today and I love it. That PM-V11 iron is hard to sharpen but it sure cuts nicely.

I'll be selling some planes soon (See below). Now I know who the plane junkies are  I will likely take the #5 and "pay it forward" to someone who has more "need" than resources.


----------



## Sundowner (Feb 6, 2013)

it's not an addiction until you buy a #6, the most redundnat and useless of planes. As soon as you cross that threshold, there's nowhere to go but down.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sun, I'd suggest the #75 is the most useless of planes. I've gotten use out of the #6 as a small jointer.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, good stuff. I started with the hand planes, then turned to chisels, now I have moved on to vintage Starrett stuff. The next logical step is crack, sad…but true.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Holy cow some of you are loaded with planes.

I bought a Stanley #3 Sweetheart 1892 in nice condition today, can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

I was an addict, the first two weeks are hard then it gets easy, jsut stay off Ebay, don't go around magazine racks, avoid lowes , and do not go to WOODCRAFT. always remember the random orbital sander is on the bottom shelf


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yep my Stanley #3 addiction is goin hard right now then the 2's then the 1's I NEED HELP


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

it's not an addiction until you buy a #6

What if you have more than one?

I've gotten use out of the #6 as a small jointer.

That's my favorite use-some projects just don't justify breaking out the 8. I've got a 606 set up this way and a Sargent 418 set up as a fore plane.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I actually use my 606 a lot. I like it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I also love my #6. Good for some heavy jack work and good for some small flatenning operations. Dont like it much as a jointer though. The #7 seems to handle long edge stock better.

Shane - careful with the rock man, those red tops will get cha.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Dan, I'm Lucas, and I'm a hand plane addict.

It started out innocent enough, a plane here, a plane there. Now I have a full blown hand tool addiction.

My thing is vintage Stanley Sweethearts…...........you know where I can get a fix?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

my #6 isn't restored yet :-(


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Geez Mos, you know what the problem is? You have too many combination planes taking up your time. Just send me the 45's & the 46 for safekeeping and you'll have time to work over the #6.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree, I got quite a few planes more worthless than my #6. The 130 comes to mind.

Why do I need a double ended block plane, when I already have 8 other block planes…I don't know


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Jay, that leaves me with 2 #46's left… hmmm lol But how would I bead?

Least used (but still restored) plane would probably be… crap, I don't know. I guess my Keen Kutter K5. Only because I usually use the Stanley #5 which has a slightly heavier camber to it


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I tend to keep things hidden away









There is a pair of #6 in there, three #5s AND a #5A ( 5-1/2) sitting right in the middle. I think I might have enough #3s and #4s????


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Luke, your back in my homeland. Orignally from Greeley, CO. I don't miss the stink. Man, looking at all these pics and posts are like looking at my future. Well, I may or may not be hitting some flea markets in the morning.

BTw, I feel a little guilty for liking my #6 now. Hey, it was $20 on craigslist. Just had to bring it back to life.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't feel like such a fool anymore ;-))


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Smitty: "...Clearly, you have a problem, HM. It's remorse……"

That was when I was only up to TWO. But ********************! When those Sargent #306 block plane and #407 jumped in my cart as well, I knew I was doomed… But, but, but… it was a #407!


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm turning my #6C (by unknown maker with cracked "frog") into an infill panel plane. Just ground out the guts and de-rusted today. Need to do some homework on closed plane totes first, but I'm thinking that since I have a #7, this one will be york pitch. Also need to decide on wood…


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I have 2 #6s, only problem is both have the wrong frog, both need the same style, and both have the same wrong style on them. That does actually make them useless and redundant as sundowner suggests.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I also have TWO #6s (both Sargent #418s), but I have to say that I will tend to use a #6 more often than my #4 or either of my #7s. One of my #6s I have the LV 'Scraper Insert' installed.

And fleaBay just got me for a #306, #2, #3, and #5 (all Sargents) this week alone. Haee…elp! I've fallen and I can't get up! *;-)*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Mike, ya missed one









Sargent #306, doing it's thing


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Nah Bandit, my #306-16 is on its way!... and for $8.49 to boot. Looks like it needs some minor cleaning though the japanning looks mostly intact. I may just go ahead and toss it in the electrolysis bath and make it new again, at that price. My only other block plane at the moment is a Low-Angle WoodRiver, and I use that a lot as well.

Next week will be fun, with 4 HPs coming in at various times though the week. Plus I have my old original #418 ready for stripping. This one I have had for +50yr and and incorrectly thought it would be worth more than it is, so it is getting refurbed as well. **


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, my name is Matt and i just bought 6 planes on ebay. My wife will probably put me out when she finds out but i'll at least have my hand planes.

lol


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK Matt, I am going to tell MY better half about you! YOU just bought SIX planes on fleaBay and I only bought FOUR. When I tell her about YOU, maybe *I* won't get in so much trouble… *;-)*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I skipped the Feebay the last two times. One was for an Orphan plane









Handles getting stripped for a new coat of RED paint. Last night, made a stop on the way to work









and am currently cleaning the smaller of the two. Three planes in less than a week?? ( now have 25 planes in house)


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

In my defense the 6 planes were all one package deal and came out to be just less than $11 an item including the shipping.

p.s. i dont think my wife knows your wife so you can tell her about me. lol


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

here is my sargent family


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, now THAT is a 'ship' load of block planes Don! And those bench planes make me drool as well!


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

check out this sellers pictures. I'd love to see more of his tool cabinet/tills


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I simply can't stop…..
back in 2010, due the resesion, I was forced to pack my life once again and move to a different state. I was forced to sale all my tools that I collected for several years; An inmaculate No 72 Chanfer, Three beautiful Record "SS" Bench Planes, one of them, a No.3 still in the box, a nice Record Shoulder, Several Lie Nielsen, Stanley's bench planes, and some German made wooden planes…..Its so though to part from them!

well, the good thing is that life goes on, the mercy of God is everlasting, so here I am again scrolling down Ebay listings, and I can't stop!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

OJM: Look for a 350 % increase in shop storage here. Same tool wall, looks like.

Thinking I MAY have a Sargent Budget Line plane, Pretty in Red#3?









Sold as a Dunlap….( $8+tax)


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

my plane of choice is the low knob type 8 to 11 the best of the best this is my plane of choice although sometimes I will use the high knobs but I really love the low knob it makes me feel really good and satisfies my cravings


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

OJM - That guy specializes in restoring levels. I was in need of a 3" vial for a Stanley type 3 level so I contacted him. He was more than happy to help me out - vial is in route at a very reasonable price. He even gave me some tips for installing the vial.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OJM,
Now THAT shop/tool collection is a hobby unto itself! Just to have a shop/tool collection like that is enough, regardless if you ever built something with those great tools! Yeah, I know it sounds crazy, but that *IS* a contribution to LJs knowledge base… Just sayin'...


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Well fella's, I'm afraid my condition has only worsened. If I had a shrink, he would classify you all as "enablers"...hehehe. 
I now have a lineup of planes to restore sitting on my old bench. Only one of these have come from fee bay, the rest from very reasonable local sources. I'm not gonna let myself start restoring them until my Roubo is done. Even though I can hear them calling to me as I sleep. The dirty lineup includes (from left): stanley #60, Stanley #4, Stanley 41/2, Keen Kutter k5 (yeah buddy), Stanley 5 1/2, Union 5A, Stanley 6.

I think I'll go aheand order that sandblasting kit.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

BigRed - you're missing a #7 aren't you?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

MBS, my need has always exceeded my resources, does that qualify for that #5. Actually, I think I am more 
of an old machine junky. I passed up a real nice Veritas plane for an old Yates-American TV-12 lathe. Does
anyone know where I can get a lantern & rocker type tool post holder that will fit it? I guess we all will have
survive on our own.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Is this like AA for handplanenaholic?
If it is then I too have a problem


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

If loving planes is wrong… I don't wanna be right.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Damn bucket love that song LOL


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, I almost forgot about this old thread. I've slowed a bit on the hand plane collecting. But it never really goes away.


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Yea, I just can't quit - building miniature planes, etc.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Somehow I've missed your work. Those are wonderful!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

They're Red sized!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, you guys found my supplier!

Sorry ArtRafael- We've got an ongoing that I'm a dwarf


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Check out the video on youtube.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey art what the vids nice work.
Very nice very 
And yes red is short 
When your standing on a stool LOL
Careful he has GUNS


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Now I know who have been buying my planes on eBay….lol I've been culling the herd. Braces, drills, saws that is another story.


----------

